# Too committal...what does that mean?



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Recently I was told I'm too committal. What does that mean? 

During a conversation with friends, talking about make up sex. I ask if that still existed. The replies were yes and I responded with, hmmm....never knew as I've not done that. A reply back to me was..."you don't do make up because your too committal"?? I did ask what was meant by it and got response of I'm jaded and thick. I can't relax and just be me and enjoy having fun.

All true I guess. Hence why I'm mentally where I'm at in figuring out self happiness. I had it once, long time ago and gave it all up to keep other's around me happy I guess, or so I feel.

Anyway...just wondered thoughts on that. If you heard someone was too committal, whats your take? I'm feeling like a horribel person for it! I always thought if your were committed to something, that was good? Maybe not.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe "too committal" means too dependent?

But I don't see the connection to not having makeup sex.

Maybe they mean you're so committed that you can't let go of the issue enough to have makeup sex and get over it??
-->that may be my projection though, since it sounds like how I am.

Honestly, I don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Committal can mean the act of entrusting or, pledging of oneself to a particular view or position.

I think it might go along the lines of what the above poster of me said though.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

credamdóchasgra said:


> Maybe "too committal" means too dependent?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree:

This was a BIG light bulb! I never thought of it this way. I was thinking more on the lines of ME being to committed to something or someone. But, knowing this person knows my back ground, I am almost positive this is what they meant. Too Dependent. 

Makes complete sense as part of my issues is depending on companionship for happiness all my life. Never been happy alone, with self enjoying life. Guess cause I feel lonely in not having those kinds of friendships outside of a marriage or anyother boyfriend/girlfriend relationship rather, growing up.

Thank you!!! I knew if I read different views one would register.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Takes one to know one 

actually my problem is slightly different; I've always felt so much freer and more at peace without a relationship, and now that I'm in one, I put way too much stock in the other person because I can't figure out how to glide through life being both married and an individual. The result has been that I'm too dependent on my H. I'm working on changing that. As we speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

